# A Buddy for my Comet?



## arenkel (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm new to the aquarium scene. I am, however, trying my hardest to keep my fish happy and healthy, so I fully appreciate any and all advice.

I am the caretaker of a comet goldfish (currently about 3 inches) that belongs to a project team. The team bought him from a pet store, kept him outside, then in a cooler, then in a trophy. When I came along and witnessed the insanity of keeping a fish in a trophy cup, I immediately donated my 1.5 gallon tank that was recently vacated. I knew 1.5 gallons wasn't even close to enough space for the poor thing, but at least it had a filter and somewhere for him to hide. So I called around and got a 29 gallon used tank donated to the team. 

The water has been dechlorinated and is going through the filter as I type this. The fish will move to his new home tomorrow.

So, here's where I need help:
Once I get the goldfish moved into his new home and everything is properly cycled and he is well adjusted, I'd like to get him a companion. However, I am not willing to get a bigger tank. Is there any type of fish that I could put in there with him in his 29 gallon? (12''x30'' footprint, in case you were wondering)

Also, I know that 1.5 gallons is ridiculously small (shame on you, Tetra, for even making a tank that small and convincing consumers that fish can live happily in those). Is there anything that I could keep in such a small tank?

Thanks!


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

You could probably put another goldfish in the 29 gallon. As far as what you can put in a 1.5 gallon a beta fish would be an option. Just make sure to get a heater and slowly bump the temp up to above 80, members around here have been saying 84 is a good temperature for betas.

The other option are shrimp and snails. Snails are huge waste producers so just a forewarning. And when I say shrimp and snails I mean something like a ghost shrimp or an apple/mystery snail.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Well the goldfish will probably eat the snail or shrimp. A comet will get to a foot long but you can put a fancy in there till you can move the comet to a pond then add another fancy.


----------



## arenkel (Nov 28, 2011)

I guess I didn't make this clear enough: this aquarium will be the comet's permanent home. The fish will not be moved to a pond, nor will he ever get a bigger tank. The aquarium is located in my team's relatively small office, so we're limited on size.

I know this isn't the ideal situation for a goldfish, but it's better than living in a trophy cup, which is where he was before I rescued him.

If I can't fit another fish in the 29 gallon tank with him, so be it. I'd rather have an understocked tank than an overstocked one.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Well sorry about that, but what is going to happen is the comet will be stunted with the outside stop growing but the insides still grows causing a painful death, so its your decision on whether you want to put the fish through that. I hope that helps.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

susankat said:


> Well the goldfish will probably eat the snail or shrimp. A comet will get to a foot long but you can put a fancy in there till you can move the comet to a pond then add another fancy.


Should have clarified a bit more, I meant the shrimp/snail for the 1.5 gallon, but after thinking about it a beta would do better.

Anyway susan is right on all accounts, I thought you would be moving the goldfish into a larger tank since it will get quite large.


----------



## arenkel (Nov 28, 2011)

susankat, I'm sorry if I came across as snappy. That's not my intention at all.

I really, really wish I could give him a pond or a gigantic tank, but the truth is, I can't.

We're a college team, so we're limited on funds and space. We're also in Michigan, so I don't really think that an outdoor pond would be a good idea, even if we could find one. I'm not sure if people do indoor ponds too, but we don't really have the resources for something like that. I would try to find another owner, but the fish has become the team's semiofficial mascot, so I don't think that would go over well.

I know it's not an ideal situation, but at least I rescued him from the trophy my teammates had put him in. I'm just trying to keep him alive and as happy as possible with what I can give him. I'm really frustrated that they put the fish (and me) in this situation. I really appreciate any advice you can offer.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Ponds are not hard to find even in Michigan. As long as the pond is at least 4 foot the fish can winter in it. It would not be advisable to put it in a pond this time of year but sometime in the spring or summer which would give you plenty of time to find one.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Many people have outdoor ponds in their backyards that can house a goldfish. They are coldwater fish afterall. Perhaps come spring you could put this one into a pond, and get a new mascot, and just continue that cycle? Or, a better option, put this guy into a pond (or bigger tank) come spring, and get a better suited to your resources fish.


----------



## arenkel (Nov 28, 2011)

All right, all right. I'll work on getting him a better home.

In the meantime, however, I'd like to take care of him the best I can. How fast will he grow? If he's been kept in small quarters for over a year now, will his growth already be stunted? Any tips for keeping him happy and healthy?

Once I do relocate this fish, I'd like to repopulate the tank with something more suited to my team's resources. I'd like to keep it as low-maintenance as possible, especially since I'm pretty much the only one taking care of it. Any suggestions for a beginner-level freshwater aquarium?

Also, back to the 1.5 gallon. I was thinking maybe some ghost shrimp (I think they're pretty), but I don't know much about them. Will they truly be able to thrive in such a small tank/would another species do better/be easier?


----------

